

List of all 2 characters .io websites - RickyGeek
https://github.com/RickyGeek/io
A simple txt file with all the 2 characters website with .io domain. 
I am collecting all the 3 characters .io website also, it&#x27;s taking time but I won&#x27;t stop my &quot;crawler&quot;. After that? I wanna know all the website with .io domain.
======
gbl08ma
Many of these are just placeholder pages, and another big part of them are
just redirections to websites on longer domain names. For example, wa.io
redirects to WolframAlpha.

It would be interesting to see the page title along each URL, so that one
could more easily judge about the content behind each.

~~~
RickyGeek
I think you are right, I'll extract title, and description if available. Of
course sometime they will be completely useless (for instance:
[http://www.iwi.io/](http://www.iwi.io/), title: iwi.io ~ coming soon,
description: none).

